# We're looking for an architect in Paphos



## Mands1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey All

We are planning to renovate and extend our house in Peyia but need an architect to draw up plans. 

Is there anyone you can recommend please - if you can forward us their details I will appreciate it greatly. We have approached a few people but their prices were ridiculous. We need someone that won't take advantage please.

Tx
Mands


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you looking only for an architect or also someone to do the work for you?


----------



## Mands1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Are you looking only for an architect or also someone to do the work for you?


Just an architect so we can draw up plans and apply for the building permit.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok. Sorry I can't help then. I could have recommended a good builder who has an excellent architect he works with but I dont know the architects details.


----------

